# Alfie & Lola pics, little posers today!



## bee112

Some more pics....


----------



## Sassypiggle

oh they are so cute. I love the one with the darker face.

Which one is which?


----------



## bee112

Alfie is the blue tabby point and Lola is the seal colour point.. the one you like


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Is it me or does Alfie look bigger every time i see his pics,and the beautiful Lola becomes more and more the elegant lady,love seeing their pics Bee:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bee112

Alfie is growing bigger LOL he's going to be a big lad.. considering he's only 11 months old with a couple years more growing to do!
:001_cool::scared:


----------



## Maisie

what lovely cats. what breed?


----------



## bee112

Maisie said:


> what lovely cats. what breed?


They're Ragdolls :biggrin:


----------



## Siamese Kelly

I keep forgetting that he's not quite a yr old,good job you and bf are accustomed to his er big beautiful bones:thumbup:


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww bee they are gorgeous! I have to say I do love Lola because having the Seal point really makes her eyes stand out just beautiful!


----------



## Natik

great pictures and wow, they both are getting bigger and bigger! 
What is that blue long thing they are playing with? Looks interestig! Is that a cat toy?


----------



## Sassypiggle

Thanks, well Lola is gorgeous!!!!

Alfie is lovely too but I just love Lolas face, are they as soft natured as they look?


----------



## bee112

Natik said:


> great pictures and wow, they both are getting bigger and bigger!
> What is that blue long thing they are playing with? Looks interestig! Is that a cat toy?


Yeh it's a Cat Senses toy.. it's got a ball in it.. Alfie and Lola spend hours playing with it!


----------



## bee112

Sassypiggle said:


> Thanks, well Lola is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Alfie is lovely too but I just love Lolas face, are they as soft natured as they look?


Yeh it's the Ragdolls personality that's the most endearing feature.. they are so affectionate and gentle..

They follow everywhere round the house, they never leave your side!


----------



## sweetangel

they are both amzing. i love alfie and i love his name to!


----------



## bee112

sweetangel said:


> they are both amzing. i love alfie and i love his name to!


LOL Alfie is a confident little thing.. he always has to greet anyone who comes into the house.. he's quite a character:lol:


----------



## crazeek

beautiful cats definitely your pride and joy you can see


----------



## Natik

bee112 said:


> Yeh it's a Cat Senses toy.. it's got a ball in it.. Alfie and Lola spend hours playing with it!


where can u buy this toy? I think mine would like somethink like that for christmas


----------



## shortbackandsides

Ive heard a ragdolls skeleton doesnt stop growing until they are around 4/5


----------



## bee112

shortbackandsides said:


> Ive heard a ragdolls skeleton doesnt stop growing until they are around 4/5


LOL big babies


----------



## bee112

Natik said:


> where can u buy this toy? I think mine would like somethink like that for christmas


I got mine off Ebay but I wouldn't reccomend the seller, it took over a week to be delivered!

Found some on this site though...

Cat Senses Toys


----------



## Guest

aww! he is looking big! they are great!!!


----------



## munchbunch

bee112 said:


> I got mine off Ebay but I wouldn't reccomend the seller, it took over a week to be delivered!
> 
> Found some on this site though...
> 
> Cat Senses Toys


I got mine off a great seller on ebay at a good price - cheap p&p too - Pinky Pawz. They send stuff out the day after you order. Do great treats which my Raggies love too called "Craze". They love the toy - it's a bit like a scaletrix for cats & you can join them together to make it bigger. Think I play with it as much as they do, lol!!


----------



## bee112

munchbunch said:


> I got mine off a great seller on ebay at a good price - cheap p&p too - Pinky Pawz. They send stuff out the day after you order. Do great treats which my Raggies love too called "Craze". They love the toy - it's a bit like a scaletrix for cats & you can join them together to make it bigger. Think I play with it as much as they do, lol!!


Yeh I checked Pinky Pawz and at the time they didnt have any.. they're really good sellers they are.. goin to look for a Craze now LOL


----------



## munchbunch

bee112 said:


> LOL big babies


That's true! My friend's Raggie Nico is massive - about 18lbs & he's not quite fully grown yet, lol! My boy Munch is about 12.5 lbs at 18months old & still growing. A huge great teddy bear!!:001_rolleyes:


----------



## munchbunch

bee112 said:


> Yeh I checked Pinky Pawz and at the time they didnt have any.. they're really good sellers they are.. goin to look for a Craze now LOL


A word of warning - they're addictive to cats, lol! They're great 'cos it's just pure chicken, prawn or fish, so you know they're not full of nasty stuff & not fattening!! My Munch got his name from them - when he was a kitten, thats what he did to your finger trying to get at them! Mine love the fish ones best, but they smell of - well fish, lol (they would wouldn't they!!) My raggies & moggies love them. If you ever go to any cat shows, you can get them there at a show price too


----------



## bee112

munchbunch said:


> A word of warning - they're addictive to cats, lol! They're great 'cos it's just pure chicken, prawn or fish, so you know they're not full of nasty stuff & not fattening!! My Munch got his name from them - when he was a kitten, thats what he did to your finger trying to get at them! Mine love the fish ones best, but they smell of - well fish, lol (they would wouldn't they!!) My raggies & moggies love them. If you ever go to any cat shows, you can get them there at a show price too


I can be pretty sure Alfie would love them! Greedy little buggar he is :lol:


----------



## Kay73

great pics bee!


----------



## Jen26

they really are too gorgeous for words:001_tt1:


----------



## bee112

thanks everyone.. they're looking all grown up mow arn't they lol


----------



## Natik

bee112 said:


> I got mine off Ebay but I wouldn't reccomend the seller, it took over a week to be delivered!
> 
> Found some on this site though...
> 
> Cat Senses Toys


I got my lot the cat sense toy today and PAH got them new in so it was meant to be that we just popped in to PAH on the way to staples 

Anyway, looks like a great toy and me being crazy got 2 packets so i can make it into a longer track haha

Just wanted to say thanks for giving me the idea as i would have never known that this toy exists! :thumbsup:


----------



## bee112

Natik said:


> I got my lot the cat sense toy today and PAH got them new in so it was meant to be that we just popped in to PAH on the way to staples
> 
> Anyway, looks like a great toy and me being crazy got 2 packets so i can make it into a longer track haha
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for giving me the idea as i would have never known that this toy exists! :thumbsup:


ha ha you should by loads of them! he he

Yeh I noticed them in PAH yesterday too LOL


----------



## Katie&Cody

Stop posting pics of them bee, i am sure it is human cruelty my OH is allergic and i really want one, lol!

They are true beautys both of them you must be very proud!! 

xXx


----------



## bee112

Katie&Riley said:


> Stop posting pics of them bee, i am sure it is human cruelty my OH is allergic and i really want one, lol!
> 
> They are true beautys both of them you must be very proud!!
> 
> xXx


I think my OH maybe allergic too, he sneezes quite alot LOL

Dont let the OH put you off! he he


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Katie&Riley said:


> Stop posting pics of them bee, i am sure it is human cruelty my OH is allergic and i really want one, lol!
> 
> They are true beautys both of them you must be very proud!!
> 
> xXx


Get him some anti-hists Katie,he'll learn to live with it


----------



## fwasser1

tres cute.....


----------

